
The ultimate underground shelter solution for surviving these uncertain times - J3L2404
http://www.terravivos.com/
======
stuff4ben
While I don't subscribe to the doomsday cult thinking (at least not anymore),
I do think their little habitat is pretty cool. If I had the money, I'd build
one for myself.

------
Pyrodogg
And when all there fancy bits fail them...they're still in the middle of the
desert.

------
EvanK
Vault Boy approves of this foolishness.

